# Need an Eyeball in Jacksonville, NC.



## befnme (Nov 28, 2007)

Just starting out i have to take what i can get. So i took Jacksonville area. Now I am an hour away and need an eyeball in that area to alert me if salting or plowing is needed. Of course if you tell me to come and I have legitamate work to do ,you will be compensated. I want someone to be honest with me and not call me just to get $$$$$$. This is a per call basis. 910-564-2787 or 910-718-2219. james


----------

